# permanent rental Xalapa



## udabes (Jul 22, 2011)

What I can get for 1500 pesos 1 bedroom, with hot water, in or close to Xalapa?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes! Shared bath with hot water. What you'll be looking at is student housing. Small room, bed, desk, and chair. Anywhere from 1,000 to 2,000 pesos. El Centro. There are apartments in this range, but you pay for light and gas.


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> Yes! Shared bath with hot water. What you'll be looking at is student housing. Small room, bed, desk, and chair. Anywhere from 1,000 to 2,000 pesos. El Centro. There are apartments in this range, but you pay for light and gas.


Joaquinx, how do you like living in Xalapa? I visited it with my wife way back in 1971, and found it to be a very beautiful city -- flowers everywhere! -- but that the people were the unfriendliest we encountered anywhere in Mexico. Snobbish and rather uptight.

Two memories: 1) the entire staff of a restaurant breaking up in hilarity when the wife complained that her tough steak tasted "como Zapata!" I also cracked up, and paid for it later...2) Infuriating a local lady who contempuously, and overfamiliarly, asked my Guatemala-textile bedecked spouse, "Eres india?" to which Judy replied, "Eres gabacha?"


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

ptrichmondmike said:


> Joaquinx, how do you like living in Xalapa? I visited it with my wife way back in 1971, and found it to be a very beautiful city -- flowers everywhere! -- but that the people were the unfriendliest we encountered anywhere in Mexico. Snobbish and rather uptight.
> 
> Two memories: 1) the entire staff of a restaurant breaking up in hilarity when the wife complained that her tough steak tasted "como Zapata!" 2) Infuriating a local lady who contempuously, and overfamiliarly, asked my Guatemala-textile bedecked spouse, "Eres india?" to which Judy replied, "Eres gabacha?"


I've lived here for 13 years and I have thought of other places to live but decided to stay. I love the climate here. Aside from a part of January and February when the temperature drops low and the month of May when there is no breeze, it's always around 70F or so. Some days it gets into the high 80's. I does rain here a lot and the humidity is high because of the winds that come up from the coast. There are clean beaches less than an hour and a half away. In the neighborhood where I live we have a supermarket 2 blocks away, bus service a block away, a centro de salud across the street, two hospitals close by, my doctor has an office one block away. I can zip down to the port of Veracruz in 1 1/2 hours.

The disadvantages are that there are more cars than people in this town. Very difficult to park a car and IMHO the drivers are insane. Everything is either up hill or down hill. The flattest area is where you'll find a soccer field.

Emiliano Zapata was probably how that staff heard it. There are steaks and there are Steaks. Some of the lesser cuts are "like a shoe", yet I still have memories of the T-Bone I had three years ago.


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> Emiliano Zapata was probably how that staff heard it. There are steaks and there are Steaks. Some of the lesser cuts are "like a shoe", yet I still have memories of the T-Bone I had three years ago.


Yes, of course...and after 40 years, I still enjoy ribbing the old girl about it. We are no longer married, but remain good friends. She still wears Indian garb.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

Joaquinx,
I have been reading quite a bit about Xalapa and even though I love Guanajuato and other places in the west central mountains I love Xalapa. I was there once 25 years ago and it reminded me of Coban, Guatemala. Lots of rain, lots of flowers, Coban has oodles and oodles of orchids. Anyway I have two children 14 and 10 and would like your opinion, if you know, of how the schools are there? I know the university system is great there, but need to know about grade school and high school. Both boys are 100% bilingual and have been in schools both in the U.S. (two years) and Guatemala (the rest). Also, what would a three bedroom home cost in a nice neighborhood. I am not looking for luxury. I live in a working class neighborhood in zone 7 of Guatemala and there is not another "******" withing miles of me here. So, I would not want to be closed up with lots of expats. Having coffee with my mates or a beer or three is one thing, but living around them is another!!!! 
Thanking you in advance.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Guategringo said:


> Joaquinx,
> Anyway I have two children 14 and 10 and would like your opinion, if you know, of how the schools are there? I know the university system is great there, but need to know about grade school and high school. Both boys are 100% bilingual and have been in schools both in the U.S. (two years) and Guatemala (the rest). Also, what would a three bedroom home cost in a nice neighborhood. I am not looking for luxury. I live in a working class neighborhood in zone 7 of Guatemala and there is not another "******" withing miles of me here. So, I would not want to be closed up with lots of expats. Having coffee with my mates or a beer or three is one thing, but living around them is another!!!!
> Thanking you in advance.


I know of three bilingual schools here. Las Hayas (COLEGIO LAS HAYAS: TRADICIN Y VANGUARDIA: XALAPA, VERACRUZ, MXICO), Instituto Cientifico Motolinia, A.C., and Siglo XXI (Centro Educativo Siglo XXI - Las Ánimas S.C.). All of these schools have and excellent reputation. I don't have a link to Motolinia, but if this school interests you, I know a teacher at the school and can get more information.

I really don't know the prices of three bedroom homes since I live alone and on the cheap. However, you might take a look at some of these sites.

Casas y quintas Xalapa - Locanto?

Casas en renta Xalapa y Departamentos en renta Xalapa

casas en renta en Xalapa

Wish I could be more helpful.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

Wish I could be more helpful.[/QUOTE]

You have been of GREAT help... Just one more question. Do you like it there? I guess after 13 years you must, even though some people are stuck in places they wished they had never moved to. I have checked the three schools you sent me and they look very good. THANKS AGAIN


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Guategringo said:


> You have been of GREAT help... Just one more question. Do you like it there? I guess after 13 years you must, even though some people are stuck in places they wished they had never moved to. I have checked the three schools you sent me and they look very good. THANKS AGAIN


Yes, but tell no one. Aside from January when it is cold and rainy and May when it is hot. From now, mid-November to February, there is a need to wear jackets varying from light to heavy. Close to the beaches, great selection of stores and restaurants, etc are the pluses. Traffic is the only drawback, however, buses go everywhere and taxis are plentiful. The ****** population is very, very low.

Glad to be of help.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> Yes, but tell no one. Aside from January when it is cold and rainy and May when it is hot. From now, mid-November to February, there is a need to wear jackets varying from light to heavy. Close to the beaches, great selection of stores and restaurants, etc are the pluses. Traffic is the only drawback, however, buses go everywhere and taxis are plentiful. The ****** population is very, very low.
> 
> Glad to be of help.


It sounds like Jalapa has a lot to recommend it, especially as regards your last point !


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> It sounds like Jalapa has a lot to recommend it, especially as regards your last point !


Yes, the fewer the better!!!!


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

thanks again and my lips are sealed...


----------



## perezl (Nov 16, 2012)

Joaquin, I have been recommended by a friend (his wife is from Jalapa) to move there when my husband and I retire. My husband was born in D.F.. i love D.F but its too intense and polluted to move there. Would you say people in Jalapa are friendly? Do you like how they think? I have been there and its beautiful. In fact, I work in a university in California .... and who knows, maybe I can get part time work hellping manage a study abroad program there or something. I am bilingual. Have my master's degree in counseling. (university college advisor). Is it easy to pay for hotels at the beach (week or whatever...?) How is the cost of living (easting out for dinner, breakfast, a coffee shop?)


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

perezl said:


> Joaquin, I have been recommended by a friend (his wife is from Jalapa) to move there when my husband and I retire. My husband was born in D.F.. i love D.F but its too intense and polluted to move there. Would you say people in Jalapa are friendly? Do you like how they think? I have been there and its beautiful. In fact, I work in a university in California .... and who knows, maybe I can get part time work hellping manage a study abroad program there or something. I am bilingual. Have my master's degree in counseling. (university college advisor). Is it easy to pay for hotels at the beach (week or whatever...?) How is the cost of living (easting out for dinner, breakfast, a coffee shop?)


I believe that they are friendly. As for employment, you might take a look at https://www.bcaabroad.org/programs/detail.aspx?pid=24&name=Xalapa-Mexico as they have a program in Xalapa. The beach at Boca del Rio, which is abuts Veracruz, el puerto, on the south has the best beaches and many hotels. They accept all credit cards and, of course, cash. Eating out? I have to guess at that as I don't eat out much. However, from the times that I have, it can range from 150 to 200+pesos per person. Food on the cheap would 50 to 80 pesos. Breakfast is 50 pesos up to 150 or so. Cafe americano and espresso, et al, ranges from 16 pesos to 30 pesos. There is a Restaurantes Chili's México | Hamburguesas, alitas, fajitas, costillas here. Look at their menu as it will reflect the higher end of restaurant prices. 

If you have more questions, ask away.


----------

